# Mavs wont hang WC Champ banner



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

so i heard today that the mavs arent gonna put the western conference champion banner up when they play the spurs on opening night for fear of making the spurs more determined.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

...I doubt that's the reason, but you're right, we're not hanging it till the Golden State game. Which makes your determination reasoning flawed considering Nellie would like nothing more than to take down Cuban, and we already have bigger problems with the Warriors than with you.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

i see, but i didnt make that up, it was on the news


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

what are they scared of the spurs or something? They should put it up and shove it in the Spurs faces and show them who runs the West. Oh man what a joke


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

MacDanny 6 said:


> what are they scared of the spurs or something? They should put it up and shove it in the Spurs faces *and show them who runs the West.* Oh man what a joke


Because they can do that so much better by hanging a banner up than actually beating them in-game right? :biggrin:


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

ezealen said:


> Because they can do that so much better by hanging a banner up than actually beating them in-game right? :biggrin:


 being scared to put up your banner in front of another western powerhouse would make me laugh if i was on the spurs.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

MacDanny 6 said:


> being scared to put up your banner in front of another western powerhouse would make me laugh if i was on the spurs.


Maybe they're not scared. Maybe they're just embarrassed. Afterall, it'd be a single, measly Conference Champions Banner hanging from the rafters. Now that would make me laugh if I was on the spurs!


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

ezealen said:


> Maybe they're not scared. Maybe they're just embarrassed. Afterall, it'd be a single, measly Conference Champions Banner hanging from the rafters. Now that would make me laugh if I was on the spurs!


 1 is better than none


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

MacDanny 6 said:


> 1 is better than none


Yeah but the spurs will see it and be like "So where's there 06-07 Championship Banner?...oh that's right!"

Spurs have never lost a finals


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Were putting up the Banner prior to the Golden State game simply because we are already having a pre-game ceremony, honoring Nellie. It has nothing to do with being worried about provoking the Spurs.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Were putting up the Banner prior to the Golden State game simply because we are already having a pre-game ceremony, honoring Nellie. It has nothing to do with being worried about provoking the Spurs.


Yeah, and you guys know Avery better than that - right? :biggrin:


----------



## iceman44 (May 25, 2006)

The Mavs don't want the Spurs to rain on their parade. It would be nice to spoil the party for them!


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

iceman44 said:


> The Mavs don't want the Spurs to rain on their parade. It would be nice to spoil the party for them!


 Ya won't, we'll win in a blow out fasion :bsmile:


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

I really would love NOT to raise a banner for being Western Conference Champions. Just have it posted already but no ceremony should be held. The only time you should do this is if you actually win the championship.


----------



## iceman44 (May 25, 2006)

I have to disagree. It takes 2 teams to get to the finals, and you have to be good just go be Western Conference Champions. They may as well enjoy it because they won't be returning to the finals this season because it is very hard to repeat.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

And SA will right? -_-


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

look out! vens mad!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Gambino said:


> I really would love NOT to raise a banner for being Western Conference Champions. Just have it posted already but no ceremony should be held. The only time you should do this is if you actually win the championship.


That's kinda like what I was saying. If I was a mavs fan, I would not want to see a western conference championship banner hanging from my team's arena. That would just remind me how close my team game every single game.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

hi im new said:


> look out! vens mad!


oh yea, im enraged -_-


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

:-o


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

iceman44 said:


> I have to disagree. It takes 2 teams to get to the finals, and you have to be good just go be Western Conference Champions.  They may as well enjoy it because they won't be returning to the finals this season because it is very hard to repeat.


It is very hard to repeat. But they have the talent and the players and the coaching to repeat as West Champions. But repeating as West Championships is good. Winning the Finals is great.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I wish Houston could repeat as champions one year and beat the Spurs in 6 games in the WCF...

Oh wait... :clown: 


:tongue:


----------

